# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Is typing 20 wpm good?

## Avajos

Typically, people have about 35 to 40 WPM or 190 to 200 characters per minute (CPM). Expert typists have to type very quickly with an average of 65 to 75 WPM or higher. With that in mind, typing at 20 WPM is bad, and if you want to be skillfully kind, it's considered straight-out inappropriate. You can speed up your typing using the monkey type tool.

----------


## hazlecasper

demonstrates a minimum word-per-minute typing speed of 20 and a minimum accuracy of 96. demonstrates a minimum word-per-minute typing speed of 20 and a minimum accuracy of 96. fnf mod

----------


## Jennyrose

Having a speed of 40wpm is needed to get through any professional work in career. View by bio to learn more.

----------

